# The Best Legal Resetter



## EX-1 (Jun 12, 2013)

"Legal Resetter" - Because I honestly couldn't think of a better name for it, sorry  

I'm a British Citizen and I'm trying to escape England. I'm only interested in countries where there are plenty of wide open spaces and good weather, maybe Texas or something like that. I've looked into this and it really does looks as if there would be no restriction on me buying some land and sticking a camper on it. It's brilliant, I just buy the land and then use the address to register a vehicle!

Trouble is the visa, they'd kick me out after 6 months, and as far as I can tell, I'm not able to reset my visa by nipping over the border to Canada or Mexico. So, I was wondering what the most popular (and legal) workaround is; which country is the nearest country I could travel to in order to reset my 6 month visa?

What is "The Best Legal Resetter"?
Does one even exist? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

a) You may want to brush up a bit on your information about Texas land use restrictions and weather and vehicle registration.
b) There is no "resetting" B2 visa.


----------



## EX-1 (Jun 12, 2013)

twostep said:


> a) You may want to brush up a bit on your information about Texas land use restrictions and weather and vehicle registration.
> b) There is no "resetting" B2 visa.


A - There are no restrictions on me buying land, I can do it even from the UK, I can also place a camper on it.
B - No resetting, so I take it everyone is only allowed to enter the USA once and never again?

BTW, not related to your reply, but I should point out that I don't think Texas is a country, I just meant that Texas is a part of the country with wide open spaces.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

EX-1 said:


> A - There are no restrictions on me buying land, I can do it even from the UK, I can also place a camper on it.
> B - No resetting, so I take it everyone is only allowed to enter the USA once and never again?
> 
> BTW, not related to your reply, but I should point out that I don't think Texas is a country, I just meant that Texas is a part of the country with wide open spaces.


You can buy land from the UK, even if you never set foot on the property. However, there are restrictions on what you can do on the land once you own it. You may or may not be allowed to take up residence on the property. Depends on the zoning.

On a B2 visa, you are allowed to be in the US for 6 months out of any 12 month period. Doesn't really matter where you go - but you have to go away for at least six months if you've spent a full six months in the States. Even then, admission to the US is at the discretion of the immigration officer on arrival. I know of people who tried to do the six-month splits and got turned away because their travel was "too regular" - and in an 18 month period, they were clearly spending "more than half" their time in the US, which the office took to be a violation of the terms of the visa. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## EX-1 (Jun 12, 2013)

Cheers Bev, that's a real bummer then


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bulgaria and parts of Hungary may fit the bill.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Good weather we have. Perfect weather to live in a trailer - 2:52 pm 112F no wind or rain in sight. It will cool down to 105F during the night.


----------



## EX-1 (Jun 12, 2013)

twostep said:


> Bulgaria and parts of Hungary may fit the bill.


Nope.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

EX-1 said:


> Nope.


Low cost of living, rather flexible administration and very pleasant weather conditions most of the year.


----------



## EX-1 (Jun 12, 2013)

twostep said:


> Low cost of living, rather flexible administration and very pleasant weather conditions most of the year.


Sorry, you still talking about Bulgaria and Hungary here?

Well I won't name and shame the country in question (I'm much too polite), but for the sake of onlookers I can tell you that your observations of one of the countries in that list is quite different to the memories I came away with.
Polar opposite in fact, either way, not interested in either of them.

I'll be leaving for Spain this year - one way.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

EX-1 said:


> Sorry, you still talking about Bulgaria and Hungary here?
> 
> Well I won't name and shame the country in question (I'm much too polite), but for the sake of onlookers I can tell you that your observations of one of the countries in that list is quite different to the memories I came away with.
> Polar opposite in fact, either way, not interested in either of them.
> ...


Much better idea - I bet you have not even thought about how you would get the minefield called health insurance in the US - or the cost of it.


----------



## EX-1 (Jun 12, 2013)

Crawford said:


> Much better idea - I bet you have not even thought about how you would get the minefield called health insurance in the US - or the cost of it.


Nope, never got to that part because I always suspected that coming to the USA wouldn't be that easy. It's the visa limits that's screwing things up for me which is a shame because I've always envied America and like the Americans, I would have been very happy there.


----------

